# Slingshot from Eggy22 (Nick)



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello members. Just want to report to you a catty I just received from Nick (forum name: Eggy22) from UK. It took approximately two weeks for my catty to arrive here in Canada. I chose the model H6 MKII (pictured) which has a 9 mm birch multiplex core, sapele face (front & back), brass lined lanyard hole, brass pins and comes with double TBG band set. Very happy with the workmanship and a great addition to my growing collection. All these for 34 pounds shipped (32 pounds posted in the UK).


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Many thanks Mr green

Glad your happy with my work.


----------

